# ddr dogs... weak nerves?



## teejay (Jan 20, 2016)

I am looking for my next assistance dog and was looking at a breeder that has mostly ddr bloodlines. When I asked my trainer about the breeder he said that ddr dogs are well known for having weak nerves and being scared of a lot of things, especially when they are younger. 

Does anybody have experience with this? do ddr dogs have fear issues?I trust his opinion but it is frustrating  I have looked around on websites and do see some things about them being weak nerved.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Depends on the lines....suspicion or sharpness can be something that the East lines carry. It isn't always a weakness, but if the pedigree isn't quite right, then weak nerve could be an issue. 
I see Czech dogs with some adverse reactions to some things, but I can't say they are 'weak nerved' just very observant. It sometimes is a challenge if the handler isn't versed on bringing the dog along and not many want a dog that needs some time to grow, especially for sport type work. I personally like a dog with an edge, and a dog that thinks. But I want that dog to also have drive and courage, confidence to overcome the suspicion. The balance is important and not pushing a young dog but encouraging to keep them progressing. 
If you want a service dog, get with a breeder that is focusing on that....


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I should add, quite a few of the DDR breeders are focusing on color and head type not so much temperament and work ability. It is more of a buzzword than an actual 'type' anymore.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I would think it would depend on the individual dog. My dog (75/25 DDR/WGWL) was very environmentally stable as a pup. However, he wasn't/isn't particularly biddable (which can be another thing with DDR dogs) so I would think it would be finding the perfect match of stability and biddability, particularly for an assistance dog.


----------



## GSDPERRO (Nov 12, 2015)

I have only had West German working lines in the past. I had a couple who had incredible nerves and one not so great. When I got my current pup I flew out while the pup was too young to leave to meet the parents and even got to meet the pups granddad. I saw impeccable nerves from every dog on site and also when we went to a totally new location for them. They were beautiful also but the main thing for me is the nerve. My pup too is to be my new assistance dog also so this was so important to me. 

So far my pup is completely unflappable. Biddable too. I can recommend the breeder to you without question if you want her info. I am not sure if I am allowed to post it here but can give it by pm if you like.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

teejay,
Was your trainer speaking about this breeder's dogs in particular or DDR dogs in general? If he has some knowledge of the breeder that would be a little different.

I agree that many that are producing "DDR dogs" are going for looks and the buzzword. It is really hard to find true DDR dogs any more. I would look for a good breeding that can perform as you want, and not be stuck on a "type."


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

GSDPERRO, you certainly can make recomendations if you wish. Good breeders do deserve to have their names put out there.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

In general I have found DDR to be very balanced and having good nerve. The newer lines not as much hardness/sharpness as years past, still good nerve. Many trainers today see balanced dogs as lacking, especially as puppies, because the abnormal prey drive gives puppies a " look" of great nerves.


----------



## hemicop (Feb 13, 2016)

I wouldn't say "weak nerves" but rather a I think the DDR had a different interpretation of the breed standard. Remember the DDR was quite militaristic & their needs, in their eyes quite different from W.Germany. Now add the fact we here in America tend to look at our dogs as "little people in fur coats" so many people, even GSD owners may expect different things. I've had 9 GSDs in my life, all Sch trained and one DDR male. He was big, a blockhead, loyal very discerning & you did not want to get him angry. Now if that's the kind of dog you want, then I'd say go find an Eastern Bloc dog---just know what you're getting.
I always put a fair amount of stock in the dog's or its parents Koer report & insisting on knowing who the Judge was & HIS background. Knowing & understanding the DDR's rating system can be difficult as some may view it as too subjective. But IMO when paired with the breed standard & what you want the dog for the Koer Report a halfway fair evaluation.


----------

